# Coat Guessing



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi there,
I am new to this forum. I have been reading for a while but now am seeking some advice. 
We are about to get our first Cockapoo puppy. She is one week old today and, of course, we haven't actually seen them yet. I have however seen photos. They are all black or black and white but from the (very young) pics the coats already look a little different. 
I am hoping to choose one that isn't too tightly poodle coated but I'm not all that bothered by the appearance. Is it just too early to know how the coats will turn out or is there a way to be a little more accurate with predictions.

I am very excited about Cockapoo ownership in general. We have waited a good while for this litter and are so looking forward to having a puppy again. We have always had dogs (CKCS and Border Collies) we only have one 12 year old collie left and our daughter is now old enough to have a new pup around. After lots of research the Cockapoo seemed to fit our requirements (and us theirs!) perfectly. Fingers crossed

Thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Karrie and welcome to the forum! 

Their coats really can vary alot. My Daisy has a very loose soft coat (non moulting) but her friend round the corner, Max has a very dense poodle coat. He has to be cut shorter otherwise he matts but touchwood, Daisy's coat is controllable (at the moment!  ). Another local poo is from a working Cocker and has a much coarser coat but again quite loose. The one thing I will say is they are all completely gorgeous and I would have been happy with any of them! 

I am not sure if you can tell earlier on to be honest. If the breeder has had previous litters and keeps in touch with the owners of her puppies she may be able to tell you how their coats have developed.

The main thing is to choose a breeder that you are happy with who produces healthy pups in a good environment. If you need any help please see our guides to finding a breeder and health tests. http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_finding_a_breeder.html

What type of dog is the Mum (show/working or the poodle?) this can have a bearing on how the coat turns out. Have you already chosen from the photos or do you get to go and visit later and choose?

What an exciting time for you!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Karrie .. great advice above from Sarah ...

Also have a peep at the changing coat feature here: 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

Some rather lovely cockapoos for you to coo over until your own puppy day  

Great you are planning to get a cockapoo .... and enjoy the forum xxx


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply 
The mum is a working cocker (black white) and dad is a mini poodle (black) 
It is mum's first litter although dad has been used as stud for at least one Cockapoo litter that I heard of.
I did agility for years and both these dogs are agility dogs that I have known so I am doubly excited. Hope to also get back into a bit of agility too, maybe with my daughter running in juniors, who knows? It's all just fun right now.

We are quite happy with any coat but, if I'm honest, I'd choose smoother given the chance (my love of spaniels?). We are to choose when we see the pups but I know the breeder is keeping a pup, there are three girls and one other person 'above 'me on the list so if they are after a bitch too it'll be a take her or leave her choice! I certainly wouldn't leave her due to a coat though!!

I am reading back posts right now. Such fun!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds really exciting  I can feel the excitement in your post .. yippy 

You will be able to see a smoother / straighter coat at approx 4 weeks old .. mind you they are all gorgeous straight, wavy or tighter curl xxx

Please post pic when you get some from your breeder xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How exciting! I bet you can't wait! 

Like JoJo says do share your photos, we love puppy pictures! 

How lovely that you know the dogs already through your agility! I am going to give it a go in the new year! It will be interesting and hopefully lots if fun! 

Hope it all goes well and look forward to your updates!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome! 
How exciting for you  I'm sure they're all lovely!
But generally I think it's either 4 or 6 weeks when the coats start to become visible & show what they may be like in the future, although coats can change... Izzie is not much curlier than she was before she got clipped (she was wavy & long & shaggy before)
You will love your pup regardless though 
Also can't wait to see some pictures!


----------

